# Sanatorium Lemaire,Tuberculosis.



## nursepayne (May 20, 2008)

Hey all,

These are some quite old pics I took a while back of the TB Sanatorium, Joseph Lemaire in Belgium whilst out there visiting a relative.
Ironically even though this place would rate as one of my favourite locations (the woods that surround the building are amazing), I hardly have that many pictures to show for it.
The atmosphere here is so peaceful you could almost fall asleep...almost!:thumb

http://www.contaminationzone.com/Gallery55.php

Payno~~



























Massive piles of old xrays lying around, some dumped here from other surrounding hospitals!






...and an artwork i did of one of the external recreation wings


----------



## King Al (May 21, 2008)

More great pics NP, really like pic 4 with the shape and reflections


----------



## Foxylady (May 22, 2008)

King Al said:


> More great pics NP, really like pic 4 with the shape and reflections



Me too, that's a really cracking shot.


----------



## nursepayne (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Foxy, 
That shot with the reflections used to be a billiard room.for recreational activities.


----------



## saul_son (May 22, 2008)

Awesome as usual! I've wanted to see this place for years now, hopefully I will one day.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 24, 2008)

Faultless pictures, as usual 
Its amazing how you can make buildings look so attractive, well done


----------



## nursepayne (May 27, 2008)

Saul, the summertime is perfect to visit Lemaire.Once you're done exploring and admiring you can retreat to the rooftops for a beer and a sun-bath its so therapeuticI dunno when work will begin on it but they will have to start on it sooner rather than later.
Heres a link to a site someone has made called save the sanatorium.http://www.flickr.com/photos/miedo/
They've made an awesome graphic out of the building on the home page too.

Thanks Urban, this 1 didn't need much help it oozes charm


----------



## digitalxspace (May 27, 2008)

I always love looking at your pics NP  they are excellent!!!


----------

